# Sometimes I can't believe it...



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

It amazes me sometimes that I actually get paid to do this. Building wings for biplanes is very different woodworking than I do at home but there are moments of extreme satisfaction. This is one of my favorites. Using a finely tuned hand plane…ahhhhhh!









What's you folks' favorite part of the woodworking process?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

My favorite part is feeling the wood after all the sanding is complete.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool line of work,may the lift be with you.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Planning the design and construction. The actual construction less so… never comes together as fast as my ideas…lol.

I Do like hand plane work. Quite nice.

Hate sanding and finishing.

Brian


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Me too I hate sanding. But the nice surface afterward is wonderful


----------

